# 921 can't get HD Olympics except over the air



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Unless I'm mistaaken, it appears that Dish had stuck it to 921 owners once again. The promised MPEG-2 NBCHD Olympics channel is not available to 921 owners because they've put the portal on channel 100 which we can't get.

I have not been able to find the NBCHD channel, and Dish CSR's tell me the only way I can get it is basically without them, i.e. over-the-air.

The last Olympics they dedicated an HD channel to.

Lovely.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you try 9427? You don't need the Portal to get to any of the Olympic channels. You can get to them without the portal. UniHD is available.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Did you try 9427? You don't need the Portal to get to any of the Olympic channels. You can get to them without the portal. UniHD is available.


Thanks for the info.

9427 doesn't show up in my guide. If I enter it directly I get a message asking me to pay to receive channel 9467. (And no, I didn't miss-type it. I tried several times watching carefully what was showing up on the screen as I entered it.)

It may be another one of these stupid blackout rights issues. Maybe the local NBC channel in the San Francisco Bay Area has blocked Dish from sending the national feed since they offer the local OTA. Fortunately, I can receive it, but I'm sure there are many who can't.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe.. I am seeing it on my 921 and I am in SoCal. Go to the Guide and switch to All Channels. Go to were the HDNet channels are 9000 and wonder around there. See if you can see it. Also I thought I read something about 9399 or something like that. 

Might be.. but I am getting UniHD on my 921. NOt sure what Sat it is coming from though. I do have 110, 119 and 129.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it is 129.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Maybe.. I am seeing it on my 921 and I am in SoCal. Go to the Guide and switch to All Channels. Go to were the HDNet channels are 9000 and wonder around there. See if you can see it. Also I thought I read something about 9399 or something like that.
> 
> Might be.. but I am getting UniHD on my 921. NOt sure what Sat it is coming from though. I do have 110, 119 and 129.


Did that already. No dice. Turns out I don't get 129. So I guess it may be a dish thing rather than a receiver thing.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

UNIHD is showing up on both my 921's @9426. Tons of Olympics as well as some NBC shows and an ocassional movie to boot. Hope it stays around after the Olympics!


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, 9427 is the MPEG4 broadcast of UHD and 9426 is the MPEG2 broadcast for those of us without the new receivers/program packages. I also believe 9426 is on 110 so people without a Dish1000 can get it.

I have a 921 and 811 and I'm receiving UHD on 9426 and the "Olympic" channel on 9399.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks to Ron Barry I'm getting UniHD on 9426, (well, thanks for pointing it out)!!!!!!!. Very cool and it must be on 110 and I only have a dish 500.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

When you are looking for it. Be sure your EPG is turned to all sub or all channels. Nice to have some choices to watch.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

OK, thanks. I do get 9426. It appears to be the Olympic hockey channel. I don't see any other Olympic programming, though it's nice to see movies and stuff.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's in the red on my 921. I don't sub to the Dish HD pack so maybe that is why. I have 119, 110, & 61.5.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think there was some mention in the press release about having to subscribe to and HD packaged.


----------



## faheetah (Jan 13, 2005)

knealy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 9427 doesn't show up in my guide. If I enter it directly I get a message asking me to pay to receive channel 9467. (And no, I didn't miss-type it. I tried several times watching carefully what was showing up on the screen as I entered it.)
> 
> It may be another one of these stupid blackout rights issues. Maybe the local NBC channel in the San Francisco Bay Area has blocked Dish from sending the national feed since they offer the local OTA. Fortunately, I can receive it, but I'm sure there are many who can't.


I'm in Santa Rosa & get 9427 Universal HD no problem. It's mostly hockey, so if that's what you want...


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Note that having Universal HD is not exactly the same as having all HD olympic content available via satellite. Last night, Universal HD was showing a dog show, while NBC was showing olympic coverage (skating, snowboarding, speed skating) in high definition. Hence, one still needed an OTA antenna to grab the high definition NBC feed.

This isn't specific to the 921, but...


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Slordak said:


> Note that having Universal HD is not exactly the same as having all HD olympic content available via satellite. Last night, Universal HD was showing a dog show, while NBC was showing olympic coverage (skating, snowboarding, speed skating) in high definition. Hence, one still needed an OTA antenna to grab the high definition NBC feed.
> 
> This isn't specific to the 921, but...


An antenna doesn't do anything for the core satellite customer base of people who don't get OTA television. If I drive 15 miles to the top of a hill, I can get NBC via UHF translator. I haven't heard that the 2 local stations even have plans to go digital, and I can't get them from my house anyway. My satellite locals come from 75 miles away, and that's such a small market that Dish has no plans to offer them in HD.

I have a travel trailer, so I guess I could have signed up for HD distant locals, but I'm not sure I'm in the footprint of any spot beam that offers them.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

faheetah said:


> I'm in Santa Rosa & get 9427 Universal HD no problem. It's mostly hockey, so if that's what you want...


Interesting. I'm also in Santa Rosa, but I'm getting 9426. Same coverage though.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Interesting. I'm also in Santa Rosa, but I'm getting 9426. Same coverage though.


I think the difference in channel number for Universal HD may be which satellite you can see (129 vs 61.5 or 148).


----------



## gregmisc (Jan 10, 2005)

Now that men's hockey is on, channel 9426 is totally blank on my 921!! The signal is there but the screen is blank (black).


----------



## gregmisc (Jan 10, 2005)

gregmisc said:


> Now that men's hockey is on, channel 9426 is totally blank on my 921!! The signal is there but the screen is blank (black).


It's back but I'm not sure when. It was out Wed and Thur but 921 has been in stand-by since Thurs night. I did an unplug reboot on Wed and Thur but it didn't help. I have no idea how it got fixed...magic?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

9426 is mpeg2 version on sat 110. It will go away after the Olympics are over.
9427 is the mpeg4 version on sats 61.5 and 129 (available to vip series)


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

knealy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 9427 doesn't show up in my guide. If I enter it directly I get a message asking me to pay to receive channel 9467. (And no, I didn't miss-type it. I tried several times watching carefully what was showing up on the screen as I entered it.)
> 
> It may be another one of these stupid blackout rights issues. Maybe the local NBC channel in the San Francisco Bay Area has blocked Dish from sending the national feed since they offer the local OTA. Fortunately, I can receive it, but I'm sure there are many who can't.


We get it just fine. Excellent quality video and audio, just boring content.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

jergenf said:


> 9426 is mpeg2 version on sat 110. It will go away after the Olympics are over.
> 9427 is the mpeg4 version on sats 61.5 and 129 (available to vip series)


Thank you for clearing up the difference! 
So for you VIP's do you see both channels (that is if you have a VIP pointing at a "wing sat")? If so this may be a golden opportunity to compair MPEG4 with MPEG2.


----------

